# How to make a mouse toilet and reduce that nasty ammonia smell to pretty much zero.



## dave_turnip (Oct 10, 2010)

Believe it or not but rodents do like a toilet, a regular place to go especially if they're confined. All you need is a Pringles tube, some clean but used bedding from the nest area and a small cardboard tube. I got my tube from a roll of freezer bags but you can get small tubing from tin foil and cling film also. Ideally the tube needs to be just as big as the mouse needs to get in and out.

The beauty of the pringles tube is the cardboard it's made from has a waterproof lining so it contains the urine very well without making the tube soggy. It has a cap you can take off, tip out the rubbish then give it a swill out with half a cup of water. Mine's been in there a week and they haven't attempted to gnaw it one bit, apart form the end of the entrance tube.

You can of course improvise with any kind of small container you can seal with a removable lid and poke an entrance tube into it, the point is they'll do their stuff in it and the stink will stay in it. Remember it's their pee that stinks, they'll still poo everywhere else but this will contain those ammonia smells and make their bedding last longer. All you need to do is change the stuff in the pringles tube weekly at least, preferably slightly less than weekly, it will get very wet in there.


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

I used to just put a couple of drops of vanilla essence in their water bottles and that seemed to cut the smell down loads. Ive upgraded to an outdoor shed for breeding now tho so i dont have to worry any more :2thumb:


----------



## dave_turnip (Oct 10, 2010)

As it turns out these are best emptied every 2 - 3 days, mainly to keep the air relatively clean for them in there. I just tip it in the bin and add shavings from the main living area which is kept really clean, dry and fresh.


----------

